# Hot glue?



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is hot glue safe for aquariums? because im thinking of doing some things for my fishtank


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Some people say no, but I have used it without problems. 
I have a water hole in the bottom of one of my fish houses and the loaches would not stay out. I used some hot glue to place netting over the hole, still holding strong months later and no sick fish.


----------

